# SoftException - Premature end of Script



## Feanwulf (12. Aug. 2010)

[Thu Aug 12 20:38:38 2010] [error] [client 8xxx] SoftException in Application.cpp:555: Directory /var/www is not owned by xxx-ftp
[Thu Aug 12 20:38:38 2010] [error] [client 8xxxx] Premature end of script headers: phpinfo.php


----
bekomme die obige Fehlermeldung und habe keine Ahnung wieso - bzw ich weiss schon warum, aber nicht warum das jetzt so ist seit heute nach dem Update auf ISPconfig 2.2.37

Es wird aber nicht an ispconfig liegen - aber ich brauche irgendwie hilfe weil ich nicht weiss in welchen logfiles ich noch gucken kann


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Wo genau erhältst Du den Fehler?


----------



## Feanwulf (12. Aug. 2010)

beim Aufrufen der Website

zb www.utopic.de


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Benutzt Du suphp? Wenn ja, poste mal die suphp.conf Datei.


----------



## Feanwulf (12. Aug. 2010)

Ja benutze ich - zusammen mit eaccelerator (der neu compiliert wurde) habe auch suphp 0.7.1 noch mal neu compiliert.


```
[global]
;Path to logfile
logfile=/var/log/suphp.log

;Loglevel
loglevel=warn

;User Apache is running as
webserver_user=www-data

;Path all scripts have to be in
docroot=/

;Path to chroot() to before executing script
;chroot=/mychroot

; Security options
allow_file_group_writeable=true
allow_file_others_writeable=false
allow_directory_group_writeable=true
allow_directory_others_writeable=false

;Check wheter script is within DOCUMENT_ROOT
check_vhost_docroot=true

;Send minor error messages to browser
errors_to_browser=false

;PATH environment variable
env_path=/bin:/usr/bin

;Umask to set, specify in octal notation
umask=0022

; Minimum UID
min_uid=100

; Minimum GID
min_gid=100

[handlers]
;Handler for php-scripts
x-httpd-php=php:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapper

;Handler for CGI-scripts
x-suphp-cgi=execute:!self
```


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Ändere mal die Zeile:

x-httpd-php=php:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapper

in

x-httpd-php="php:/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapper"


----------



## Feanwulf (12. Aug. 2010)

Ah da war doch mal was - aber ändert leider nichts!

Die dumme Log Datei gibt auch nicht mehr Informationen, woran es liegen könnte - stets der Fehler "not owned by"


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Das müsste es aber gewesen sein, siehe auch:

http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-44151.html

Hast Du den apache mal neu gestartet?


----------



## Feanwulf (12. Aug. 2010)

Apache neu gestartet - ich hoffe ich habe nicht zuviel murks eben gemacht - 

suphp habe ich mit "a2dismod suphp" deaktiviert aber aktiviert kommt der gleiche fehler - ich werde mir am besten die anleitung noch mal durcharbeiten!


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

Schau mal nach, wem das /var/www Verzeichnis gehört. Es sollte User und Gruppe root gehören.


----------



## Feanwulf (12. Aug. 2010)

web-ng:/var# l
drwxr-xr-x 36 www-data root  4.0K 2010-07-17 18:04 www


sieht für mich eigentlich OK aus


----------



## Feanwulf (12. Aug. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Schau mal nach, wem das /var/www Verzeichnis gehört. Es sollte User und Gruppe root gehören.



AH das wars:

nicht www-data als User!!!!


----------



## Till (12. Aug. 2010)

OK. Wollte Dir gerade meines posten, da ist es auch root root:

drwxr-xr-x  60 root root   4096 Aug 15  2009 www


----------

